# Webcam Drivers\ CIF Single chip



## EarInfection (May 15, 2008)

Hi I need some help finding the following drivers for my webcam.

My webcam model is a Micro Innovations IC50C, I tried to get the drivers off their site but It still doesn't detect it. I think it has something to do with the lack of a CIF Single Chip driver.

Any help, thanks.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

HI,
http://www.mic-innovations.com/Support/Drivers.aspx
I take it you installed the Driver Pack.....try also installing the Software Installation Pack.

Here also is the link for the Installation Guide and Manual, always worth reading....
http://www.mic-innovations.com/Support/Documents.aspx


----------



## nishad_221 (Jan 20, 2009)

the link is not working


----------

